# Chapman Production Design - Creative Resume Examples?



## pkring

Hey there, I'm considering applying to the production design MFA, but I'm feeling a bit confused about what to include on my creative resume.

I have not worked in TV/Film besides two PA gigs. My educational background is in fine art (printmaking, painting, public art), and design at a liberal arts college, but I've worked in marketing (in an editorial/writing capacity) since graduating (about 5 years ago). I am not worried about the design portfolio as I have plenty of work to include, but when it comes to the creative resume, I feel a bit more stuck. A list of "activities that demonstrates your creative or scholarly potential in your area of chosen specialization focusing on creative accomplishments" sounds like they want degree-specific work examples, yet they say they like well-rounded candidates and consider people without undergraduate film concentrations. 

Can anyone give me examples of what your entries looked like for your creative resume?


----------



## hkaiser

Hi, I applied to Chapman last year and was accepted into their Production Design program. I come from an interior design and scenic design background so I included some of my work from those experiences since I did not have any experience in film.

For the creative resume, I made it coincide with the projects I included in my portfolio. In my portfolio, I included floorplans, elevations, and renderings of different projects. In the creative resume, broke up each project I included in my portfolio. First I wrote the title of that project, my position which I was the lead designer, I then included when I worked on the project and who it was for (company or a school), and then I included a quick description of the project which I talked about my role, the requirements I had to follow and the programs I used within the project which were AutoCAD, SketchUp, Enscape, and Photoshop. 

Hope this helps! I was also confused about the creative resume during my application process because the example on their website is for a job in a film. But since I got accepted I am assuming I probably did it correctly. If you have questions you could also ask the Director of Production Design at Chapman his name is John Chichester.


----------



## Chris W

We're interviewing Chapman admissions soon if you have any questions:






						Input needed - What would you like to ask the Chapman University's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts Admissions Office?
					

Exciting news: Dodge College of Film and Media Arts has agreed to interview with FilmSchool.org later in October! Take a look at other film schools featured in our Admissions Department Interview series:   How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) Ask anyone about...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## sfruhling

pkring said:


> Hey there, I'm considering applying to the production design MFA, but I'm feeling a bit confused about what to include on my creative resume.
> 
> I have not worked in TV/Film besides two PA gigs. My educational background is in fine art (printmaking, painting, public art), and design at a liberal arts college, but I've worked in marketing (in an editorial/writing capacity) since graduating (about 5 years ago). I am not worried about the design portfolio as I have plenty of work to include, but when it comes to the creative resume, I feel a bit more stuck. A list of "activities that demonstrates your creative or scholarly potential in your area of chosen specialization focusing on creative accomplishments" sounds like they want degree-specific work examples, yet they say they like well-rounded candidates and consider people without undergraduate film concentrations.
> 
> Can anyone give me examples of what your entries looked like for your creative resume?


I know this post was from 2 years ago, but I’m curious if you ever got to see a sample.. I’m working a creative resume now.. need some direction


----------



## Chris W

Here are the production design applications in our database. It doesn't look like any portfolios we're attached though.

Here are our current acceptance stats:


Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Production Design Acceptance Rate






86%

Admitted
6   out of   7   Admitted



14%

Waitlisted
1   out of   7   Waitlisted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



And I'm not sure if you've seen it yet but here's our interview with Chapman admissions:














 How to get into Chapman's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts: Tips from the Department of Admissions (Part 1)


					Rising to number 4 on the Hollywood Reporter's annual rankings of the best U.S. film schools, Dodge College of Film and Media Arts at Chapman University is a hidden gem outside of Hollywood. Notable alumni include the Duffer brothers (Stranger Things), Justin Simien (Dear White People), and...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 4, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews






Be sure to log your application in our application database and tracker when you do apply so that we can improve our data.






						Film School Application Database
					

A database of thousands of film school applications to calculate acceptance rates to film programs and the minimum GPAs, minimum SAT and GRE scores, experience of accepted applicants, and much more....



					www.filmschool.org


----------

